# Thinking of doing weekly news letter?



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Need to know what you all think. I will post it here on this blog. Please if you like idea let me know also ideas. It will include 1 pattern, info on weaving,spinning and dyeing. Some other info to. I need ideas/ help. So who has some great ideas to share all on one page. Can be short or long.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I would enjoy it, and look forward to your new endeavor. Are you planning on using MailChimp or Constant Contact for it? That helps you to track the readership and has easy opt-outs for people who want to unsubscribe, so you don't have to manage that tedious detail. I hope you include pictures of processes as well as completed projects. Good luck with this!


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

Yes please!!!! I would enjoy and look forward to a newsletter here. This is the first section I go to when I open this website. It would be nice to see a weekly view of what everyone has worked on over the week. Like a show and tell and share.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

Yes, I am sure you will have lots of followers. I for one would like spinning tips.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

yep!


----------



## Carlene1 (Feb 9, 2015)

Yes! As a new spinner, I would love to learn tips and techniques from "experts"!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

I think it would be a wonderful idea


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

Sounds like a great idea. I'd certainly be interested, maybe even able to contribute,if I know what sort of thing s you want.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I love newsletters. I think the idea posted above where everyone posts a photo and a brief description of what they are working on is great. It would sure enhance our sense of community. Also, "tip of the week." What's going on list of shows and events. And, your idea of a new pattern each week (especially if it is free!). Would that be a new yarn style/product to spin? A new knit pattern? A new crochet pattern? A new weave pattern? OOPS! I think your newsletter just grew to a magazine!

I have a graphic arts/typesetting background so pm me if you want/need help.


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

would love it.i love to see what people are spinning.the first of it and the final result.so fun.
thank u.


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

Yes, please! You can include procastinator's corner .. lol!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Great idea! Tips are good and a feature on different fibers and how they spin.


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

I was thinking of taking 1 subject a week. First one is for dyeing. That will be this coming Friday. It won't be big and long but it will be the first. Then onto spinning the following Friday and then weaving. Then there will be one on knitting/crocheting and patterns I might add a little into each week still mixed in my head. Have to put it down on paper to.. Yes any help would be fine and appreciated I like the ideas already. My head is spinning. I have a monthly contest planned kinda. Working on puzzles. Cartoon picture that will all be fun in one part. Yes it might turn into a magazine. lol. It might be a group soon I can send out it to you in a pm but that will be later on. It will be called "The weekly wool".


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I love it, "the weekly wool"!!! Perfect name!!!


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Love the idea!


----------



## Rita Rug (Mar 27, 2015)

I'm all in!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like a wonderful idea! Looking forward to the first Weekly Wool!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

This weeks news letter will come out Saturday instead of Friday, In the future it will be Friday's Still working out some of the particulars. Sorry ladies.


----------



## Cali Jo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes! Yes!


----------

